# I've returned, probably not though to a cheering crowd



## Kyle X Lehr (Oct 9, 2017)

I'm a Jew, therefore I'm not gracious and I yap a lot.

I work for and sportswrite for a well-known NFL team. And I've taught journalism writing at UGA. In the classroom, I'm stern and strict and funny. I don't carry a writer's license. However, I continue to allow a writing ear to develop. The ear, kind of like me, carries a unique personality, sometimes witty, sometimes humorous, sometimes prickly, sometimes deadeye stabbing.


----------



## Sebald (Oct 9, 2017)

Welcome back, Kyle.


----------



## Kyle X Lehr (Oct 9, 2017)

*reply to sebald*



Sebald said:


> Welcome back, Kyle.


Thank you, Sebald.

That's about all the graciousness I can supply at one time.


----------



## Sebald (Oct 9, 2017)

I appreciate the effort ha ha. As long as you don't stab me in the eye, we'll be fine.


----------



## Plasticweld (Oct 9, 2017)

Welcome, and after that build up I am looking forward to reading some of your work.


----------



## Kyle X Lehr (Oct 10, 2017)

Plasticweld said:


> Welcome, and after that build up I am looking forward to reading some of your work.


----------



## PiP (Oct 10, 2017)

Hi Kyle and welcome to our creative community.



Kyle X Lehr said:


> I work for and sportswrite for a well-known NFL team. And I've taught journalism writing at UGA. In the classroom, I'm stern and strict and funny. I don't carry a writer's license. However, I continue to allow a writing ear to develop. The ear, kind of like me, carries a unique personality, sometimes witty, sometimes humorous, sometimes prickly, sometimes deadeye stabbing.



Sounds like you have an interesting background. Sounds like you have a good ear!

 As you write non-fiction we have a Non-fiction writing challenge which you may like to consider entering or even better ... with your experience perhaps you'd be willing to be one of the judges?


----------



## Kevin (Oct 10, 2017)

Err..question. Wife recently discovered she was part-Jew. Erm...when do we get our cut of the world conspiracy money? It's been months an, no check has come. Perhaps you could put in a word, you know, 'quirey... Ya. Thanks


----------



## Kyle X Lehr (Oct 10, 2017)

Plasticweld, all of my writing currently and in the past several years has centered on sports. I don't mind providing my sports accounts if you request. I'd also provide fresh accounts on your favorite teams or players in football, baseball, basketball, and tennis. I hold a high interest in golf. But I lack the expertise in breaking down a golfer's swing.

I noticed someone here mentioned that good writing doesn't always rise to good reading. My definition: Good writing on a topic attracts and holds the attention of a big audience of casual readers and exacting readers interested in the topic. And that accomplished by the writing freshly entertaining the readers and, in my sportswriting case, freshly informing, sometimes by my wonderful wisdom and wit.

However, entertaining and humor writing requires a grown-up writing ear that knows how to deliver with a quick unpredictable punch like a funny stand-up comic performer. No telegraphing allowed. But originality allowed.


----------



## H.Brown (Oct 12, 2017)

Hi Kyle, I know our paths have already crossed, but welcome back. Have you checked out the Non-fiction challenge? I would love to have you as a judge, but if you want to enter I understand. I look forward to seeing you around.


----------



## Kyle X Lehr (Oct 12, 2017)

Prefer judging.

But I've mentioned before: I'm harsh, stern, strict, evil, rarely gracious, and occasionally funny. - Kyle X sometimes, Glenda Gonzales (GG) sometimes, other names, male and female, many, many times. My goodness, I've lost track on what sex I am. The sports readers have decided: "A girl can't know that much about sports."


----------



## The Fantastical (Oct 13, 2017)

Beep, beep! Out of Cheese Error! Please Reboot Universe! Beep, beep!


----------



## SystemCheck (Oct 13, 2017)

Kyle X Lehr said:


> I'm a Jew, therefore I'm not gracious and I yap a lot..



Sure you're a Jew? Lehr isn't a common Jewish name but it is definitely common among Germans / German-Americans. 

Just curious as being 1/4th Jewish, with a number of Jewish friends, I don't often encounter a Jew who "yaps a lot" merely to feel the breeze blowing over his [or her] gums. Definitely a stereotypical idea by non-Jews though.


----------



## Kyle X Lehr (Oct 13, 2017)

Let me catch you up.

I've mentioned here that I write under many names, some of them male, some of them female. I've lost track on what sex am I.

Anyway, my spouse is 100-percent Jew. I'm almost all Jew. I suspect that a non-Jew someone in the past jumped into my ancestry haystack. I'm blue eyed and blond haired.

Nevertheless, SC, you haven't visited my household. Husband, wife, three sons yap, yap, yap. I've heard echoes at 3 in the morning when everyone else in the home remained sound asleep.


----------



## SystemCheck (Oct 15, 2017)

Kyle X Lehr said:


> Let me catch you up.
> 
> I've mentioned here that I write under many names, some of them male, some of them female. I've lost track on what sex am I.
> 
> ...



Huh, never knew being blue eyed & blonde made you Jewish. Then Jeff Goldblum, Sacha Cohen, Adam Sandler, Jerry Seinfeld, etc., etc., etc can't be Jewish but almost the entire Scandinavian region is Jewish. Good to know. 

As for your household _chachem_, it doesn't matter if you have monkeys climbing the walls, dogs tap-dancing on the ceiling, and cats singing to the opera in tutus that still doesn't mean you are Jewish. Besides, given some of your claims (your ghostly Glenda Gonzales), no offense but don't mind me as I reach for the salt shaker.


----------



## EmmaSohan (Oct 15, 2017)

So far, I am cheering.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 15, 2017)

Erm, sc, He said that blonde/blue was suspect...like maybe the mailman... you know.

Hey, how about a thread : You know you're really a goy, when... ?
Ill start: YKYAGW...you hit your thumb with a hammer and you yell jfc!


----------



## Kyle X Lehr (Oct 15, 2017)

SystemCheck, I've been recently warned here by the moderators not to question or personally attack the people here and not to downgrade their writing.

I'll abide and stay solely centered on improving writing, offering suggestions and listening to others' suggestions.

To be sure, I stay disinterested, like a fair referee, in my remarks on writing.


----------



## AwkwardWriter (Oct 15, 2017)

::Cheers::


----------



## Kyle X Lehr (Oct 15, 2017)

Such a rarity. I don't know how to respond to cheers. So I'll just say, "Thank you."


----------



## SystemCheck (Oct 16, 2017)

Kevin said:


> Erm, sc, He said that blonde/blue was suspect...like maybe the mailman... you know.



And that's the comical part of this guy's claims. Research into Jewish populations indicate that blonde & blue eyes is authentic Jewish trait. Same as the red hair in Israel & Arabia, etc. Helps if one knows their own ethnicity.


----------



## Kyle X Lehr (Oct 16, 2017)

Perhaps long, long ago a blue-eyes, blond hair Jew appearance typical then. I don't know. I wasn't alive then.

But a blue-eyes, blond hair Jew a rare appearance today.

Now SystemCheck, a question. Can you set aside animosity and center on writing?


----------

